
The Long Engagement – Fred Wilson - bookofjoe
https://avc.com/2019/08/the-long-engagement/
======
Ozzie_osman
I mean yes, in theory, you want to build relationships and get to know
potential investors. In reality, entrepreneurs usually have an urgent need to
get the cash needed to grow their business, and fundraising is a really high
emotion and time sink.

It doesn't help that most investors will shut you off as soon as they've
decided "there's no fit". So yeah, it would be nice theoretically if everyone
had the time and energy to do this, but I'm not sure it's realistic, and I
think a big part of why the process is transactional is because of
transactional investors.

